# Tokens on Lyons tea bags



## ACA (8 Aug 2007)

Been collecting these little tokens for ages....does anyone know what they're for? Tried googling but the Lyons website is not fully operational yet. Is there anyway that I can get a list of products to buy with them?


----------



## Firefly (8 Aug 2007)

You used to be able to win a Toyota Starlet with them years ago!


----------



## Danmo (8 Aug 2007)

ACA said:


> Been collecting these little tokens for ages....does anyone know what they're for? Tried googling but the Lyons website is not fully operational yet. Is there anyway that I can get a list of products to buy with them?


 
I wondered that too. You used to collect them and enter the minstrels competition many moons ago but now they seem redundant. Why do they keep putting them on the boxes? One of life's great mysteries!


----------



## foxylady (8 Aug 2007)

i think they are to buy gaa jerseys at a reduced price.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

Firefly said:


> You used to be able to win a Toyota Starlet with them years ago!





foxylady said:


> i think they are to buy gaa jerseys at a reduced price.


Inflation, eh?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (8 Aug 2007)

I have sent two emails to www.unileverfoodsolutions.ie about this very thing and both emails have been ignored! I would be interested in hearing from others who might have better luck.


----------



## Towger (8 Aug 2007)

Don't hold your breath. Sent an email to 'Carelines.Livingonline@Unilever.com' in April about faulty/unsealed packaging. Apart from getting an automated delivery conformation and read receipt, they could not be bothered to reply.

Towger


----------



## Danmo (8 Aug 2007)

BOXtheFOX said:


> I have sent two emails to www.unileverfoodsolutions.ie about this very thing and both emails have been ignored! I would be interested in hearing from others who might have better luck.


 
Frankly it's outrageous. Let's start a campaign. I'm with you on this one.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

BOXtheFOX said:


> I have sent two emails to www.unileverfoodsolutions.ie about this very thing and both emails have been ignored! I would be interested in hearing from others who might have better luck.





Towger said:


> Don't hold your breath. Sent an email to 'Carelines.Livingonline@Unilever.com' in April about faulty/unsealed packaging. Apart from getting an automated delivery conformation and read receipt, they could not be bothered to reply.


Probably better to always put such queries/complaints in writing (i.e. posted letter) as many organisations are still slow to deal with email or treat it as official as a written letter in my experience


----------



## oldtimer (9 Aug 2007)

There is a callsave phone number on the packets of Lyons tea 1850 345543. I rang it this morning and was told the tokens are for the following - '' collect the tokens and send to Lyons tea, nominating a charity of your choice. At the end of each month the names of the charities are put in a draw and the winning charity will receive €10,000. The promotion is due to start in September and details will be on the new packets


----------



## Gordanus (9 Aug 2007)

Does it have to be a bona fide charity?  Woud the Gordanus Foundation be eligable?


----------



## Towger (10 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Probably better to always put such queries/complaints in writing (i.e. posted letter) as many organisations are still slow to deal with email or treat it as official as a written letter in my experience



Too True, 

Could someone PM me with the name and address of the top man or woman for Unilever Ireland? 

Towger.


----------



## capall (10 Aug 2007)

Why are you going to dump a trailer load of tokens in his drive ?


----------



## Towger (13 Aug 2007)

capall said:


> Why are you going to dump a trailer load of tokens in his drive ?



No, I'll send them a box of Knorr Quick Soup with none of the sachets sealed.


----------

